# 1948 ford junk



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

this is a model 1948 ford that i got as a built model. i took it apart and rebuilt it as a junker. i made the trunk open and added all real glass. hope you like it


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Like it...Nah!



Love it...YEAH!

Very well done. Love the rust and the flat tires. 
You really gotta make a base for this, kinda like a mini-diorama.


Jeff


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

CODY614 said:


> Like it...Nah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you like it Cody . it resides in my junkyard.










or here it is by the old house.



















and some more interior shots


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow......I said like a mini diorama...not a whole junk yard!
Sweet!
Still a great job!

Jeff


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Out here that thing would be riddled with bullet holes. I went to a hidden junkyard once locally, out of a friends farm. He had just about any coupe you wanted between 1946 and in 1952, all of them had all the chrome pieces, glass in place and everything. But no bullet holes, and I had to ask him how he kept them from being shot up. He said that his dad was a Korean war vet and suffered from what we now call PTSD. There were no guns allowed on the property or anywhere near dad, gunfire would set him off, even 4th of July fireworks would set the old guy into a frenzy. I asked if any were for sale, he told me all of them were if the price was right. I asked about a '50 Ford shoebox and he said he'd let it go for $10K. It was all there, flat head engine and everything and probably worth every penny to a restorer. I was not one so I had to pass on it.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I swear... I can almost _smell_ the musty-ness in that '48! Love your work, and thanks for the shot of your junkyard. Cool how you show it off like that:thumbsup: 

You say you use real glass for the windows-- something like what they use for microscope slides? Certainly does seem to make a difference


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is SO cool! Do you have any more pics of the engine? Or the junk yard too?


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1.....To do build's like the one's you've done, Really takes some serious thought and vision into each and every build..........Great works, my friend..............MOE.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I swear the detail you put in your junkers is outstanding,love the holes where the chrome once was and the bent antenne. You are an inspiration.:thumbsup:


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

s.moe said:


> JERSEYJUNKER1.....To do build's like the one's you've done, Really takes some serious thought and vision into each and every build..........Great works, my friend..............MOE.


thank you moe
do you have any pics of some you have done. i would love to check them out.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1......MOE,,Here.......Yeah,,Check'em out if you want,,,,My 1st model posted on this site was post# 425 on IAN ANDERSON'S, LAZY BARN DOOR GARAGE........All the rest are posted on mine....MOE'S GARAGE.......I was just learning how to post Pic's on here, With the help of my buddy IAN,, That's why my 1st is on his Thread.........I must say, My work is no where near,as good as your's though.....................MOE.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

s.moe said:


> JERSEYJUNKER1......MOE,,Here.......Yeah,,Check'em out if you want,,,,My 1st model posted on this site was post# 425 on IAN ANDERSON'S, LAZY BARN DOOR GARAGE........All the rest are posted on mine....MOE'S GARAGE.......I was just learning how to post Pic's on here, With the help of my buddy IAN,, That's why my 1st is on his Thread.........I must say, My work is no where near,as good as your's though.....................MOE.


i thank you for the compliment Moe but i want to say i looked at some of your work and i think it's great. no one is any better or worse than anyone else when it comes to building models. we all have our own individual way of doing things. some may like or even hate what i do and vice versa. it's all good


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1........You are so right there.......Beauty is in the eye of the beholder,,My Friend........Post'em when you got'em................MOE.
And thank's there JESERY'


----------

